
Why I don't think AI will replace my job - andrew-lucker
https://medium.com/@andrew_subarctic/the-joy-of-machine-learning-9fd7d33528e5#.hq5dsivn5
======
sharemywin
Here's a neat paper on transfer learning:

[http://ftp.cs.wisc.edu/machine-learning/shavlik-
group/torrey...](http://ftp.cs.wisc.edu/machine-learning/shavlik-
group/torrey.handbook09.pdf)

------
program_whiz
Couldn't have said it better. That's why there won't ever be a skynet, because
a computer doesn't ever "leap to conclusions", instead of learns examples or
patterns and then uses deductive reasoning to guess what a new example means.

